# need help with a serious problem



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

so my cousin pup snap yesterday and killed her yorkie.he is a very loving dog quiet and calm but the yorkie provoked him(kept attacking him) and tragedy struck she know he has to go for what he did, its just the fact that she losing to dogs know and she can't take it right know.she's going to give birth next month so all this stress is not good for her.so what im asking is should she try and out him up for adoption to give him a chance of life he's only 11 months.i know the pup personally and i cant beleave he did that.he never once showed aggression before till this day.she ask me to help her so what should i do.i live in n.y.c if anyone knows a place i can take him for a second chance at life or should i take him and put him down for her.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

typical. happens every day. that should give her some comfort.
next time around she should read up on fighting dogs and their
heritage before owning one. lesson learned,..to bad the only one
suffering here is both dogs.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

This is what happens when people get a Dog Aggressive breed and neglect to properly own the dog. They set that dog up for failure and now blame the dog..

Find the dog a good home that actually knows the breed they are bringing into their lives.


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

thats not helping,you can keep your negative comments to your self.so if there's anyone who wants to help me with the situation and tell me if i should put him up for adoption or put him down.


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

i would rather give him a second chance nut im asking for an opinion


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

you're right..my apology,..you are the middle man and didn't need
the rousing. the dog just went dog ...it's not the dogs fault.
i would re-home it and hope that you get lucky and find a stable
owner. no need for both dogs to die.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Put him up for adoption. Make sure the person knows he should not be around other dogs or at dog parks. There is nothing wrong with dog aggression. It is what this breed was bred for. So there is nothing wrong with this dog so no reason to have him put down. If he attacked a kid or person that would be a different story but the dog did nothing wrong. Don't punish him for doing what he was designed for.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

The dog should not be put down for something it was bred to do.
Dog aggression is 100% natural in these dogs. I'm not even sure that a vet would put this dog down,if it is healthy.
There is no reason to. Adopt the dog out. Fine someone who knows the breed and has a nice yard set up away from other dogs.

I don;t like Yorkies. But it's sad what happened. I've went through this before.
My dog was pts,but only because she had many other issues before she up and killed a dog.
The dog killing was just the last straw for me.


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

thank you and i apologize my self .he's not aggressive to other dogs i just think the yorkie provoked him thats why im trying to help. he's is a very good dog.does anyone know a good place in n.y i can take him too.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

try this Let me google that for you


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

There is a Pit BUll Rescue in the area I think. I would be very careful who you adopt this dog out to, I wouldn't use craigslist and if you do be extremely thorough. I can see a lot of thugs trying to get the dog from you to fight it. I would also fix the dog before you adopt it out so there is no chance of it creating unwanted puppies. 

"thank you and i apologize my self .he's not aggressive to other dogs i just think the yorkie provoked him thats why im trying to help. he's is a very good dog.does anyone know a good place in n.y i can take him too."

YOu have to reallize that the pup is more than just DOG AGRESSIVE and I am going to say he will go beyond simple dominance and dominant behaviors to warn another dog as he already proved. This pup means business(proved it already) and whoever you adopt it out to needs to know he is a hot dog. Too many people/rescues claim to know BULLY breeds out there but more than half of them will put a dog down if they are displaying the breed characteristics and this doesn't make sense.


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks david for the advice.i'll do that.just in ny its hard to put him in an adoption agency i been looking all day for one and my cousin is so distraught about this i dont know how long she can keep him in the house.and i really dont want to put him to sleep.he's to young and he really is a good dog.maybe if i can send him to a foster home or something like i'll be willing to help pay to ship him if possible maybe you know a place or maybe you know someone.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Jesus Lord you don't cull a dog for doing exactly what it was bred to do. You can't fix Stupidity! APBT= Animal Aggressive Requires a certain owner one who understands the breed and knows how to properly contain and care for them. The Yorkie didn't provoke anything genetics prevailed and that pup did just what it is genetically inclined to do. If you want to help this lady out stop making excuses and trying to figure out why it happened. There is only one reason why something like this could happen and it starts with the lack of breed education and ignorance on the part of the owner. The pup needs to be re-homed and placed with someone who is responsible and does understand this breed preferably with someone who has at least 10 years of bulldog exp.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I realize that you are the middle man but the first two post were correct. This breed is not a dog friendly one and once more people understand that then we will start to see this breed come back to being owned by responisble people. I would re-home the dog. i would contact a pitbull rescue to help you out. I would also make sure the dog is neutered before it goes to any home.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

eddy said:


> thats not helping,you can keep your negative comments to your self.so if there's anyone who wants to help me with the situation and tell me if i should put him up for adoption or put him down.


I stated what to do.. If you don't want opinions don't post on a PUBLIC FORUM.

Here it is again since you missed it the first time


American_Pit13 said:


> Find the dog a good home that actually knows the breed they are bringing into their lives.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

this kid needs his Ritalin... slow down champ.
take the advice, it won't change.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

eddy said:


> first off ain't nobody making excuses for my cousin that's one ain't nobody ask for your negative to yourself saddie, cause i came here to get some good advice to save this pup stupid. i could have sworn when i first came to this site was cause i heard they give good advice. but every time i see a post of somebody asking for help its people like you trying to criticise people instead of helping them.maybe this site need to get people like you who like to try to under mind and scare people away who trying to find info and help of this site and people who want to help and educate people about this you idiot. and trust me the words i want use towards I'm not going say cause I'll just be down grading myself to your level. that way i stop coming to this site i don't know why i bother coming here for some help


I tell it like it is .. I don't hold hands and sugar coat anything I never learned anything the easy way. I have had tough love and embraced it along the way. I am sorry you think I am being negative because I speak the truth. I am not going to cry when I screw up I am going to take the heat that comes with it and learn from my mistakes.

I gave the best advice I could and handed it to you the way it would have been handed to me. If you don't like it that's fine. I am not being rude or critical just honest because I do care very much about this breed. And I am tired of ignorant owner's putting my dogs freedom in jeopardy. One owner with bad judgement and lack of exp can ruin it for those who are working night and day to preserve and keep these dogs safe.

You don't have to understand the bigger picture but you came here asking for good advice and you got it.

Best of Luck to you!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

eddy said:


> first off ain't nobody making excuses for my cousin that's one ain't nobody ask for your negative to yourself saddie, cause i came here to get some good advice to save this pup stupid. i could have sworn when i first came to this site was cause i heard they give good advice. but every time i see a post of somebody asking for help its people like you trying to criticise people instead of helping them.maybe this site need to get people like you who like to try to under mind and scare people away who trying to find info and help of this site and people who want to help and educate people about this you idiot. and trust me the words i want use towards I'm not going say cause I'll just be down grading myself to your level. that way i stop coming to this site i don't know why i bother coming here for some help


You are an extremely rude and definsive person..

You got help, but people are going to say something about this situation so others reading CAN learn from it. This is not "OMG the Yokie was being stupid and got itself killed" This is about someone having a DOG AGGRESSIVE breed and expecting it to not be Dog Aggressive.

This is an all to common problem and if you are going to post about it people will respond. NO ONE was rude to you only commenting on the owners themselves and the situation, so get off your high horse of thinking no one is allowed to respond unless you agree with it.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

People here are tying to give you some advice and help, I wouldn't get so jacked up about it. Just google nyc pit bull rescue, there are a bunch of them, or take the dog to a local shelter and ask them to contact one of the bully breed rescue groups. Lots of shelters have contacts to breed specific groups that can help. But you're gonna have to do some leg work yourself. The dog should get a second chance, no doubt about it!
Good luck


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

if your cousin is upset, she needs to realize this is her fault and take care of it properly instead of stressing. her irresponsibility is putting this puppy's life in jeopardy. your cousin didn't do what SHE needed to do as a responsible dog owner and now you're asking if the puppy should be killed? that's a shame. the dog did absolutely nothing wrong. i definitely think you should find this dog a new home. the faster the better.

these stories make me really upset. i hope the dog wasn't punished for the human's mistake.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I hope the OP doesn't get mad at us take it out on the pup by putting it down for something it was genetically bred to do because we gave him some good advice handed to him with some tough love.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Where was your cousin when this went down. What exactly happened. It's best to know the whole situation.
Were they left alone? 

I've never admitted this, but I will now. when I first got Bruno,I use to leave MoMo and him alone,when I would go to work.

That all stopped the day I came home to blood splattered walls,and a destroyed house.

Bruno was the one who got his butt kicked,cause he use to not fight back.
I was so lucky,So lucky I didn't come home to dead dogs.
This is when I came here,and got the advice to kennel my dogs.
I have been kenneling them since.

I made a lot of mistakes with my dogs, when I first started posting on here,and I got a lot of heat from the people ,but I learned so much from everyone on this site.
I also learned to prove them wrong. I was told by several people on here I should not own these dogs,and I would ruin the breed.
But I set my mind to proving them wrong,and I got Bruno his cgc,and have become(what I think) a very responsible owner.
So don't take there advice for granted. It might be harsh,but it's for the good of the breed.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The thing is you can't ever learn by being defensive ... There is no such thing as a perfect bulldog owner there are good and bad bulldog owners. Boy I can tell you some stories about some dumb stuff I did years ago with my very first dog in my green years LOL. 

But when I screwed up I took the heat that came with it I also reached out to people who had years of exp in these dogs and became A student. Tough love and constructive criticism is part of learning you can't walk before you crawl. Yes your going to make mistakes it's what you take from those mistakes by not repeating them is what truly matters. For every mistake you make there is an important lesson to be learned. 

These dogs will make you stronger the longer you have been around them the tougher you become. They will also teach you a lot if you pay attention to the signs not ignoring what's in front of you .. your dogs will tell you what needs to be done if you listen to them. Not everyone is cut out to own these dogs and that's just a fact.Some people learn from their mistakes and other's don't they repeat them over and over until great tragedy eventually strikes. And then some just don't have the basic common sense needed to properly handle and care for these dogs long term. 

Unfortunately this breed is in a situation today where there is no room for mistakes. This breed is already stereotyped, hated, ridiculed and is in great danger of being banned in several states, counties, and other parts of the world. So we as owner's have to be accountable and responsible for every action we take when it comes to our dogs. Because today what I do with my dogs effects the rest of the bulldog population. If my dog get's out and attacks another dog it effects us all as bulldog owners that is the bigger picture we can't just ignore this even if it means ruffling someones feathers to get the truth out there.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

i knew one of you had the old Battle Royal in the living room.
lol

i know of a few double doggers that said "never," and sure
enough...Battle Royal in the living room,...with blood splattered
on ever wall in the house from top to bottom. (1st floor to the 2nd).

it's okay xiahko, no need to feel any which way about it...some need
to learn first hand before thy take advice. thats human nature. at least
you saved both dogs...i know of a few that lost one or both.
sorry for hi-jacking i just wanted to let you know it happens...alot!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Padlock said:


> i knew one of you had the old Battle Royal in the living room.
> lol
> 
> i know of a few double doggers that said "never," and sure
> ...


lmfao!!! @ Battle Royal in the living room! Never had anything come up dead though just had a mess to clean up


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Pad. (ps I love that movie)

yeah, I trusted Bruno,but not MoMo. I was dumb to even think of leaving the two alone for even a few minutes.

But hey, lesson learned. never say never. MoMo was put down because she was unstable,not because she was DA.

I can handle DA in dogs,but not HA.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I was afraid this would happen. We tried to give advice if they don't want to listen then it is not our fault. I am sorry this happened but this is where that " it is all in how you raise them" crap comes into play. You can not breed out DA but the general public would like to think so.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> I was afraid this would happen. We tried to give advice if they don't want to listen then it is not our fault. I am sorry this happened but this is where that " it is all in how you raise them" crap comes into play. You can not breed out DA but the general public would like to think so.


:goodpost::clap: Rep Points coming your way!


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Your cousin should keep the dog, now that there is only one animal left To the victor goes the spoils.


----------



## MurphsMama (Dec 11, 2010)

fishinrob said:


> Your cousin should keep the dog, now that there is only one animal left To the victor goes the spoils.


LOL. :goodpost: I completely agree with that. She probably doesn't want to though since now she has resentment for it, since it killed her other dog. A lot of people don't see dogs as dogs, and will hold grudges against an animal for doing what they naturally do.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I disagree I think anyone who doesn't respect the reason these dogs were bred and their genetic makeup shouldn't be allowed to own these dogs. To some of us it's a privilege to own this great breed and that shouldn't be taken for granted.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Sadie said:


> I disagree I think anyone who doesn't respect the reason these dogs were bred and their genetic makeup shouldn't be allowed to own these dogs. To some of us it's a privilege to own this great breed and that shouldn't be taken for granted.


:goodpost:


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I disagree I think anyone who doesn't respect the reason these dogs were bred and their genetic makeup shouldn't be allowed to own these dogs. To some of us it's a privilege to own this great breed and shouldn't be taken for granted.


i agree 100%...Ed Reid (sp) even suggested it before they banned them in 
england. that their should be a licensing of sorts to own these dogs.
meaning maybe something as simple as a fire arms course.say a 1 day 4hr
training class to make sure theres a complete understanding of the breed and it's tendencies.

shoot.... I'll open a school tomorrow...moar money!

:woof:


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

99% of people who own these dogs are nitwits. The more news stories about them, the more the wrong people want them. This will not change unless someone comes up with a more dangerously sexy dog. Dobermans were the devil in the 70's and early eighties if any of you can remember.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

fishinrob said:


> 99% of people who own these dogs are nitwits.


Which is even more of a reason why this pup shouldn't be left in that hands of a pregnant owner who doesn't understand or respect her dogs genetic makeup. First the dog attacks and kills her other dog. She says the dog needs to go because of this as the dog had never shown aggression before it ( understand the first thing she does is blame the dog who was bred to fight I might add ) Next thing you know she will leave the dog unattended with a small infant the dog ends up hurting the child unintentionally then what? The best thing for this pup would be to go to a responsible owner someone who will hopefully be able to give it the care and attention it needs and deserves.


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah i know i being rude.yeah thanks i glad i came back to this site.and for your info i went to google i called all these non kill shelters who gave me the run around or they dont take dogs off people hands,or call 311 or give me a number that goes straight to a recording thats said to leave a brief message and there try to get back at me with 72 hours.remember this is not my dog im doing cause i know the pup and i know it wasn't his fought thats why im trying to save him.thats why i came here to see if there another alternative to this.i dont how they do it in other states but in n.y your bring a pitbull to the wrong shelter the put it to sleep and lie about tell you there going to try to find him a home so thanks for the smart remarks and the critisim.and this does't apply to everyone if you thought that i appologize those who did cause some people did help.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Eddy can you take the pup until you find it a good home or until a rescue group can take it? Since your trying to help your cousin out? Do you know of anyone who may be able to temporarily take the dog until you can place it? There is an adoption section on here maybe you can see if redog will allow you to place an adoption ad up here for the dog. Sometimes these rescue agencies can be full and might not have room for the dog right away. Anyway we have all tried to help you maybe not to your satisfaction but we have tried.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I am sorry Eddy that you thought we were being rude. You should know as well as we do that we love this breed and this type of thing just adds fuel to already hot flame. We need people to become educated in this breed before owning. Yes I know that not all shelters will take a pit bull. I know that they will kill a pit bull before placing it is some places. But really think about if you want to help this dog why would ask us which shelter to use. That is leg work on your part not ours. You also asked if the dog should just be put down. That is the wrong thing to do IMO the dog needs a home with owners that understand this breed and more than one person already said that in this thread


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

You know when I was in middle school,we found a yellow lab,who was abandoned on the side of the road,and in horrible condition.
We took it in,healed it,and it went off and killed my cat. I was angry at first,and resentful,but after I cooled down,I realized it wasn't the dogs fault. My family and I let this dog in our house,and let it stay without knowing how it would act around other animals.
It was our fault. We kept the dog,but it stayed outside in the yard.
We had her up until the 4th of July,when she jumped the fence and took off. She took the top of her dog house with her. LOL~


So who knows,perhaps your cousin will calm down and rethink about her plans for this dog.


----------



## MurphsMama (Dec 11, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I disagree I think anyone who doesn't respect the reason these dogs were bred and their genetic makeup shouldn't be allowed to own these dogs. To some of us it's a privilege to own this great breed and that shouldn't be taken for granted.


Well, everyone has to learn sometime in their lives. I've been fortunate enough to learn through my mother's mistakes with her dogs, but a lot of people need to learn before they can really respect an animal.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay, so does anyone else see a problem with Eddy listing this dog in the Adopt A Bulls section and setting up a contract or whatever needs to be done. The person adopting would be responsible for transportation of the dog and cost of the neuter. Sounds reasonable enough to me. 

Eddy, if you can please get some recent pix of this boy and all info you can get on him, i.e., ped, bloodlines, registry (AKC/UKC/ADBA), if applicable? Maybe we can work with you on this issue, since you're genuinely asking for help here. Or, ask your cousin to join up over here and we can get the information directly from her and try to help the best we can.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Good idea Bev. That sounds like a reasonable solution.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> Good idea Bev. That sounds like a reasonable solution.


:rofl: :clap: See, I'm good for something, lol!


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Im also in NYC, (Queens) and can probably help u out..check ur email


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

it might be hard finding a shelter that will actually care for him and take the time to find him a family. i think your cousin owes it to him to take as much time as is needed to place him. again, it wasn't his fault. he does not know the difference between right and wrong in our world. if she cannot do that then she should never own an animal of any kind. that's just stupid to take in a living thing and abandon it in that way or kill it because you feel it is a problem for you now. you can always try craigslist to rehome, but i'd highly recommend screening people and getting their contact info in order to keep in touch...on top of setting up some type of agreement to get the pup back if they can't care for it. rehoming a dog to a good home can be a lot of work but i think it's the least you could do given the situation. good luck.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

eddy, I sent you a pm with some info that may help place the dog.

Good luck....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I just wanted to say that I think everyone that posted on here did a great job of keeping feeling in check. There was great advice offered and hopefully a solution will be found. Kudos to you all. 


Bev I know you were a good one to have around  :hug:


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Eddy, I read through many of the post but just really skimmed them... I think that maybe you are still not seeing the point here...

Your cousin (or whoever I do not remember) is the one who was in the wrong for owning a dog breed she has demenstrated that she knows very little about... When one is looking for a dog to be their companion they should do a little more research than what food to feed and knowing that they need water regularly...

This dog did what it has been bred to do for hundreds of years... This dog was not at fault in any way shape or form... This dog is not a threat to your cousin or her new baby because she killed another dog... This dog could be her kids bestfriend for life...

When a person acquires an animal they make a commitment to that animal to care for them for the duration of their life... Re-homing or taking this dog to a shelter is hardly holding up that commitment...

My opinion is that some people should be required to be spayed and neutered but thats not going to happen... So the next best thing... People should be required to sign a contract when they purchase or acquire an animal that they will take care of it til the day it dies otherwise they end up in jail....


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Sadie said:


> I tell it like it is .. I don't hold hands and sugar coat anything!


I know something you sugarcoat Sweet Cheeks!!!! :roll:


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

whatever i cant even reply with your friends stoping me from posting so or suspending my acount like they just did.y'all a bunch of ***** anyway.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

eddy said:


> whatever i cant even reply with your friends stoping me from posting so or suspending my acount like they just did.y'all a bunch of **** anyway.


There is something seriously wrong with you......... If you had been banned you would not be replying.


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

last time im comig on here talking that and y'all probably got skeletons in your closet anyway.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> I know something you sugarcoat Sweet Cheeks!!!! :roll:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Now now .. That's between us hush hush


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

eddy said:


> last time im comig on here talking that and y'all probably got skeletons in your closet anyway.


Dude seriously we are trying to freaking help you what the heck is your problem? Do you want help or not? If you do zip that trap up and listen to the advice and help your getting here. How can you ask for help and then shoot the down the people helping you? If you don't like the advice your getting and you have all the answers then great you don't need our help. Take your pissy attitude somewhere else.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

eddy I wish I could help you. But I dont know 1 shelter or foster home that isnt already jam packed with pitbulls. theres got to be a way for your cousin to make this work. That dogs only hope is the owners commitment to it.


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

you should just came out and done that why take jabs at my cousin you dont no her.you dont no what kind of person she is do you know the stress she going through right know.to and that sh%% about her those were her babys they litaraly had beds real beds not dog beds or kennels or chained her dog up.if i would have sent her y'all would have put in labor.i didnt ask for opinions i ask for help your helping now but y'all attack first not all but some of you did.and i if came out to blount for you i'll be the bigger person and apologize but thats the way i am i hold my tounge for no one.that how i talk in person so this just me.so i apologize nut some people owe me one to.and if not me my cousin.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

eddy said:


> you should just came out and done that why take jabs at my cousin you dont no her.you dont no what kind of person she is do you know the stress she going through right know.to and that sh%% about her those were her babys they litaraly had beds real beds not dog beds or kennels or chained her dog up.if i would have sent her y'all would have put in labor.i didnt ask for opinions i ask for help your helping now but y'all attack first not all but some of you did.and i if came out to blount for you i'll be the bigger person and apologize but thats the way i am i hold my tounge for no one.that how i talk in person so this just me.so i apologize nut some people owe me one to.and if not me my cousin.


Take Jabs at your cousin? I don't even know your cousin this is a dog forum for christ sake this is nothing personal I spoke the truth I gave you some real advice you chose to take what was said defensively. I can't help how you read the message I was genuinely trying to help you. And now I don't give a crap anymore because you have shown you don't want help. All you want to do is get offended when someone offers they're help. Based on what you told us you were making excuses for the dog and seemed misguided about the breed. So I gave it to you straight with no BS. That's great that you demand respect from others as you should. But in order to get respect you have to give it. And before anyone had the chance to be disrespectful you attacked other people just for giving you the advice you asked for. So maybe you need to go back and start from page one and look how you overreacted from the very beginning.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG wow really Eddy, you came here to seek help and guidance and there has been A LOT of it given and you continue to talk smack to people, I don't get it, noone owes you an apology or your cousin, noone said anything abd about her, but they are rright, she should have done her homewrok before owning a breed that is DA, and coming from a girl who has had not 1 but 3 high - risk pregnancies, and owning pit bulls at the same time, I don't want to hear that, never once did I think about getting rid of my dogs, even if they had killed another, it is in their genetics to be this way, why is it so ooooo hard for people to understand that.

Please do us all a favor, loose the attitude and listen, several PM's have been sent to you, have you read them? Have you even looked at the replies or are you just reading what you think is negative? If you do not like the advice you are getting, then don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya, for real. We as members and owenrs of this forum and breed, we do not take lightly to people just putting a dog to sleep cause it was being itself. WE ARE ONLY TRYING TO HELP!!!!!! Which is what you came here for and you think we are being rude and mean, hahaha, what would you do if you met us all in person, if you tell it like it is then your skin shouldn't be so thin.

ughhh whatever, no matter what is said he seems to want to keep arguin with people. I do hope this dog finds a great home, he deserves to be somewhere where someoen isn't going to give up on him.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

eddy said:


> you should just came out and done that why take jabs at my cousin you dont no her.you dont no what kind of person she is do you know the stress she going through right know.to and that sh%% about her those were her babys they litaraly had beds real beds not dog beds or kennels or chained her dog up.if i would have sent her y'all would have put in labor.i didnt ask for opinions i ask for help your helping now but y'all attack first not all but some of you did.and i if came out to blount for you i'll be the bigger person and apologize but thats the way i am i hold my tounge for no one.that how i talk in person so this just me.so i apologize nut some people owe me one to.and if not me my cousin.


I do not need to know your cousin personally to know that she did not do her research before getting a bully breed dog she proved that already by wanting to get rid of the dog for doing what its ancestors were breed to do... Its in their blood to kill other dogs and small animals (rabbits, chickens, hogs, rats)...

She falls into the same category as about 50% of the people that get one of these breeds... Thats how I know... People who have been on this site awhile have seen this same situation (and thread) numerous times... Honestly I get tired of have to say the same thing over and over but because I am dedicated to this breed I suck it up and continue to answers the posts... Believe me every time the response is typically the same "you dont know me you cant judge me" well for one I can because you asked me to... Second this isnt about a person's character its about the knowledge they do not have and that bothers people... People cant handle the fact that they do not know everything... Sad truth is YOU AND COUSIN DO NOT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THIS BREED AND IF THE DOG IS YOUR TRUE CONCERN YOU WILL START TO SIT BACK AND LISTEN... There are lots of things that people do not know in life so either you learn or you will continue to be blind to the bigger picture of what we (forum and responsible, educated owners) have to fight against everyday just to keep our dogs (who did nothing wrong) and you wonder why people like us get upset when some uneducated person comes on here talking about putting a dog down for something he was breed to do.... THINK ABOUT IT!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think this thread has come to an end. We tried to help you guys all post great advice if it isn't taken then it isn't up to us. I wish the dog the best.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lol good call sharon I was just about to close it!


----------

